# Anyone like these?



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

I do.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can bet the farm on it I do. Man that's a beauty you have there. I have a .22 Single-Six that I bought back in 1977 and a Three screw 1972 .45LC. :smt023


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Stainless Bisleys...hate 'em.





































Blued Bisleys..hate them too.














































(Some others w/o pics too)

Another strange Bisley is here too:









:mrgreen:


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats why it took me a while to find this one. YOU HAVE THEM ALL!!!!!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Heck yes I like it.

Congratulations - I'm jealous :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! Nice Rugers JB! I just gifted my Ruger Blackhawk (New Model Convertable) to my son. Now, I miss it. I guess I'll have to go buy another one - but a Bisley this time.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Big Bill said:


> WOW! Nice Rugers JB! I just gifted my Ruger Blackhawk (New Model Convertable) to my son. Now, I miss it. I guess I'll have to go buy another one - but a Bisley this time.


GIFTED? I assume you gave it as a gift?

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Bob Wright on Bisleys...............*

Several years ago I set up some Ruger Single Actions in .45 Colt and .44 Magnum with 4 5/8" and 7 1/2" barrels with Super Blackhawk grip frames, Bisley grip frames, and Blackhawk grip frames. I tried these with mild loads, and heavy fire-snortin' loads. Tried them at long range, deliberate shooting, and up-close rapid firing.

My own observation eliminated the Bisley grip altogether. For deliberate, long range magnum firing I preferred the Super Blackhawk grip, for point shooting preferred the Blackhawk XR-3RED. With very heavy loads using heavy bullets, the Bisley whacked my knuckle pretty badly. For quick out-of-the holster work, never quite could get the grip and hammer spur of the Bisley as easily.

This strictly my own observation, you understand, but not without some experience.

Bob Wright


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yup, seems the Bisley is either a love it or hate it thing. me...I love 'em.  Gotta start planning another now seeing as another grip frame is heading my way. Need a different chambering for this one. What shall it be...?


----------

